# Matty Big Girl



## allen (Jun 26, 2006)

My cousin, Brent and I headed to Sargent this morning in search of some trophy trout. Arrived at the boat ramp before daylight greeted by a strong SE wind. Headed down the intercoastal at daylight and found a pretty good chop on the bay. Our first wade was in some deep mud. Landed a 20" trout and a 23" red fish. After getting a pretty good workout wading in that deep mud, we picked up and headed west. Found some streaky water and jumped out for another wade. About an hour into this wade, I decided to change colors of devil eyes, So I put on a amber/chartreuse devil eye. The first cast, after a couple of twitches, I felt a hit. I set the hook and felt a heavy fish. She pulled a little drag and then came to the top of the water and splashed. She made a pretty good run to the right and then splashed again. At this time I am now thinking this is a good trout. She then made a hard run stripping some drag. She finally turns and begins to come at me. When I finally see her, my heart started pumping. I radio my cuz on the walkie talkie and tell him I have a big trout. He looks over and says, "Don't Lose her". I could see she was hooked good and I've started throwing braided line so I'm not worried about my line breaking. So I just wear her down until I could pick her up. She weighed 8lbs. and she's 29" long. This is the biggest to date for me, so she is going to go on the wall. Didn't catch another fish the rest of the day, but didn't matter much to me. The walkie talkies worked good most of the day, until I got back to the boat and realized I didn't have mine anymore. So watch out wading the south shore line you might step on my cuz's walkie talkie. Great day on the water with my cuz and the trophy made it even better. :camera:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

good for ya'll!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG A!

be sure an post some pics. after she's done.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish congratulations


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Nasty winds today, but it only takes one fish to make it an awesome day.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Man congrats...let us see her when you put her on the wall...


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!! Gotta love that feeling when the heart starts pounding like that..... nice report and pic.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

beautiful fish and congrats on your personal best...be sure to post some pics of the mount when you get her back.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

what a trout


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

awesome trout


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

what a beauty!


----------



## rogerfriedrichs (Oct 21, 2005)

nice trout neighbor.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

nice Allen!!!!!Way 2 go!, I missed your calls man, I wished you would have just came up to me and we'd weighed her right there ... GOOD JOB


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great report followed by a great feech caught.

Congrats !


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, what a report! I needed to go put my waders on after reading that cause my feet were getting wet, felt like I was THERE! Congrats on a great catch and report.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

High five for you and excelent pic., hang an 8x10 next to the mount.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Corksoaker said:


> Wow, what a report! I needed to go put my waders on after reading that cause my feet were getting wet, felt like I was THERE! Congrats on a great catch and report.


Corsoaker, you dint spill your beer did you already this early in the morning and get your feet wet did ya? LOL

Allen, way to go bro. That is a very nice fish and I know you fish hard and it payed off. Congrats on a beauty.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## allen (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks fellas, She made for a Great testimony in church this morning.


----------



## Jamie Hill (Jul 5, 2006)

Way to go Allen. I'm proud of you. I know you put in a lot of time looking for a trophy and you deserve it. I don't mind moving down to second place in the family record book even if it is only by .05 lbs. (that is less than 1 oz.) Ha 
Proud Dad


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great Sow Speck there Allen,

You done good!!!!









Hog


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

what a trout...nice pic and WTG


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Nice*

Beautiful colors on that trout. Great job !!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

nice trout! SA


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet trout bro!!!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Great catch. Has your heart slowed down yet ?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

*nice*

congratulations on a nice trophy!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice pics and what a HAWG!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice trout man. WTG!!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a beautiful spec! Great Job!:brew:


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Quality fish for me is always better than quanity. That what's its all about. Congrats!


----------

